# 2004 Outback 26Rs - N Tx $10,850



## darkhorse11 (Nov 10, 2004)

2004 OUTBACK BY KEYSTONE 26RS, 2004 Outback 26RS travel trailer. This trailer is in VERY good condition. Very clean inside and out, one owner, and non-smokers. Sleeps up to 10 people. This Bunk House style rig is Great for Families! (My babies have grown up now!) 
Sleeping areas: Deluxe queen size bed w/inner spring mattress, and color coordinated bedspread. 4 front bunk beds, 3 wardrobe cabinets. Also has a very nice entertainment/dresser storage area. 
Living / dining room: Sofa (converts to double bed) & booth dinette w/seating for 4 (also converts to a double bed). Dinette table is portable and can be used outside too. TV shelf. 
Kitchen: 2-Door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator/freezer (electric/propane), 3-burner gas range, microwave, 60/40 deep molded acrylic sink w/sink cover that is a flush mount cutting board, large pantry closet with pullout pantry drawers.
Bathroom: Flush toilet, shower/step-tub w/skylight, roof vent w/fan, molded acrylic lavatory sink w/storage vanity, large linen closet, mirrored medicine cabinet. 
Other interior features: Linoleum faux wood flooring throughout, mini blinds on all windows. Plenty of interior lighting. 6 Gal. propane/electric DSI water heater, 30,000 BTU forced air propane furnace, 13,500 BTU ducted air conditioning unit w/remote control & timer. Built-in AM/FM/CD stereo, TV antenna with booster, utilities monitor panel, smoke detector, LPG detector.
Exterior: 16 ft Awning, outside camp kitchen w/2 burner stove, outside shower, front pass-thru storage, 4 leveling jacks, fold-away entry step, extra bright security lights (one on each side,) spare tire kit. Ultralite aluminum frame structure, undercarriage covering (aids in insulating and wind resistance while towing.) Maxxair vent covers on all 3 vents.
Owner will include in the sale, weight distributing receiver hitch and anti-sway bar. Manufacturer lists weight at 4480 lbs. We have additional pictures if you are interested.


----------

